# Some of my first fuzzies and fuzz carriers...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's some of my first fuzzies and fuzzy carriers, i think they are very pretty  of course i will work with size and type - colour isn't important to me since they barely have any fuzz :lol:

First the fuzzies 

*Vanaheims Prettyboy*
Born: 03/12/10
Colour: Black Eyed Bone Fuzzy
Father: Tina's Fuzzy - Burmese Fox Fuzzy
Mother: Vanaheims Tabasco - Black Eyed Bone Fuzzybærer









Pretty's^ sister:
*Vanaheims Snefnug* (means Snowflake in danish)
Colour: Black Eyed Bone Fuzzy









Then:
*Vanaheims Ugly Naked Guy*
Born: 26/12/10
Colour: Black Eyed Bone? Fuzzy
Father: Tina's Fuzzy - Burmese Fox fuzzy
Mother: Medusa - Black Eyed Bone Fuzzy









Guy's sister:
*Vanaheims Rynke* (Means wrinkle in danish)
Colour: CP beige? Fuzzy









Here's the fuzzycarriers i have:

*Vanaheims Tabasco*
Born: 30/06/10
Colour: Black Eyed Bone Fuzzybærer
Father: Mice Galaxys Jawbreaker - Himalaya
Mother: Medusa - Black Eyed Bone Fuzzy









The 3 sisters after my female from another breeder:

*Vanaheims Shani*
Born: 16/11/10
Colour: Silver/Dove? Tan
Father: Vanaheims Santos - Dove Tan
Mother: Mischas Ofelia - Burmese Fox Fuzzy









*Vanaheims Líadan*
Colour: Dove









*Vanaheims Blackie*
Colour: Black









I really love the fuzzies, they are sooo ugly and cute and warm and soft :love1


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

awwwww :love1 very beautiful meecers


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I just love fuzzies, Lindberg. I think I like Rynke best :love1

Great names too!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

oh my....i so want a fuzzy....might have to put a call out for anyone in australia who may have one or a line to one......so very adorable...


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww they are too cute.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rynke is FH. . . And a GREAT example of one!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE Prettyboy! He is seriously adorable... reminds me of my past double rex (hairless) rat Gollum.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks all 

I really like the fuzzies too


----------

